#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Australia & New Zealand Travel Forum >  >  Random Christchurch pics today

## Ancient Future

Ok, so unfortunately I'm unemployed & whilst I was in the city today I came up with the idea of sitting around people watching (ok, perving if you want to be cynical) & take some pics with the camera in my phone.
Now the Asian chick ones aren't that great cos it's only 1.3 megapixel (I think - Nokia 3600s) & I was trying to not let on I was taking pics. Reading the manual so I can find out how to suppress the shutter sound would be a good idea...
First pics from Cathedral Square


Sort of a market going on

& Chinese food available from a caravan

These taken about 10.30am, not many people around which surprised me.

----------


## Ancient Future

Should know the name of the dude statued, but can't remember & couldn't see it from where I sat...

The big shiny thing is the Chalice if I remember correctly was built to mark the Millennium.

The 1st Asain chicks, lot of language schools here - so maybe here for that, maybe born here, didn't speak to them - so who knows?

Unfortunately a bloke got himself into this one

Back in Cathedral Square & now the sun has gone.

Headed home now, so even slimmer pickings to "shoot"

----------


## Ancient Future

No more chicks today. No idea what sort of Ferrari this is, but they aren't that common here so I snapped it.

Also saw this as I was walking. It doesn't say anything about happy endings though...

----------


## genghis61

good pics; always liked wandering about the Square. What is the daytime temperature?
Blue skies.
I was last in Chch Feb 2009 - summer! - for the Corsair Bay ocean swim. Rained for 3 days. Cold. Just like Wellington.

----------


## kingwilly

how much is the Thai massage ? 

bet its about $75 or something...

----------


## shadow role

not exactly bustling...is it? :Kiwi:

----------


## The Master Cool

Interesting.... what can you import from Thailand that you can wholesale to the market vendors?

The cheap eye glasses that you get 100b in the markets here?
jars of Tiger balm?
somtam juice?

----------


## hauna

great photo's obviously good camera

----------


## peterpan

Good photos AF, sadly don't remember much of it now. 
I do remember many laps hooning around Christchurch cathedral in my Mercury V8 coupe while getting my dick massaged, but all a very distant memory now.
 Its a beautiful city tho', very English.

----------


## Ancient Future

> good pics; always liked wandering about the Square. What is the daytime temperature?
> Blue skies.
> I was last in Chch Feb 2009 - summer! - for the Corsair Bay ocean swim. Rained for 3 days. Cold. Just like Wellington.


I read that it was 19C today, which is the best it's been for some time. Recent weeks have typically been 7-12C. Corsair bay is a nice spot.

----------


## Ancient Future

> how much is the Thai massage ? 
> 
> bet its about $75 or something...


I'll phone tomorrow & post the answer (it's 9.30pm here at the mo). I was guessing maybe closer to $100NZ

----------


## Ancient Future

> not exactly bustling...is it?


I thought that there'd be more today seeing as the weather was good. Don't think you'd ever call it bustling though

----------


## Chairman Mao

> No more chicks today. No idea what sort of Ferrari this is, but they aren't that common here so I snapped it.


Ferrari 456.

One of the worst Ferraris ever released. Was one of their attempts at a 4 seater.

----------


## Ancient Future

> Interesting.... what can you import from Thailand that you can wholesale to the market vendors?
> 
> The cheap eye glasses that you get 100b in the markets here?
> jars of Tiger balm?
> somtam juice?


Sunglasses going for $10 at this market. Think they're mostly Chinese vendors so maybe getting supplies from there. I think some pharmacies sell tiger balm & there's a few Asian supermarkets where you may get the juice. Haven't been round those for a while so maybe there's another place to go while I'm still unemployed.

----------


## Travelmate

Looks boring

----------


## Ancient Future

> Good photos AF, sadly don't remember much of it now. 
> I do remember many laps hooning around Christchurch cathedral in my Mercury V8 coupe while getting my dick massaged, but all a very distant memory now.
>  Its a beautiful city tho', very English.


Henry Ford's B'day being celebrated here this Sunday, if the weather's good enough for me to go will see if I can get a pic of one.
Very hard to get a pic anywhere near the cathedral now with all the road changes over the years. I could look for a dick massage too, but will have my kids with me so had better behave

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Reminds me of Perth or Darwin. 'Anaemic' is the word that springs to mind.

----------


## Ancient Future

> Originally Posted by Sir Wilson
> 
> 
> how much is the Thai massage ? 
> 
> bet its about $75 or something...
> 
> 
> I'll phone tomorrow & post the answer (it's 9.30pm here at the mo). I was guessing maybe closer to $100NZ


You win the bet. $70 for an hour & $40 for 30 mins. That's 1550Baht/hr or 890 for 30mins (roughly) at today's $NZ conversion rate ($1NZ = 22.16 Baht)

----------


## keekwai

I lived in Christchurch for 3 years. (about 20 years ago .. the wizard was still alive) 

I used to manage the "Strollaway Bar" in the square. Is that still there?

I met a Filipino girl there. Shacked up with her. All the locals used to presume she was Chinese! .. Have they got a bit more "Worldly wise" now?

How are the ducks going?

----------


## Cujo

Looks cold and bleak with that horrible weak insipid sunshine. Nice in summer though.

----------


## keekwai

^ I remember having to pour hot water over the windscreen in the mornings to get rid of the ice. I couldn't use the hose .. frozen.

----------


## genghis61

The Wizard - Ian Brackenbury- still alive as far as I know, he got  QSM in one of the honours lists last year

----------


## keekwai

Oh! .. thought he was dead! One of his spells must have worked!

----------


## rreexx

The Ferrari looks like a 550 Marenello to me.

----------


## keekwai

> These taken about 10.30am, not many people around which surprised me.


Maybe everyone is on the dole and at home sleeping?   :cmn:

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Ancient Future
> 
> 
> These taken about 10.30am, not many people around which surprised me.
> 
> 
> Maybe everyone is on the dole and at home sleeping?


Or at work.
If it's the weekend looks like a good day to stay home in front of the fire.

----------


## keekwai

^ Just joking. All the Kiwi dole bludgers go over to Oz .. higher rate. It was dead as a door nail 20 years ago when I lived there. Doesn't seemed to have picked up.

It's not that bad though.

It's nice place to retire in. Good place to raise young kids.

----------


## Ancient Future

> I lived in Christchurch for 3 years. (about 20 years ago .. the wizard was still alive) 
> 
> I used to manage the "Strollaway Bar" in the square. Is that still there?
> 
> I met a Filipino girl there. Shacked up with her. All the locals used to presume she was Chinese! .. Have they got a bit more "Worldly wise" now?
> 
> How are the ducks going?


I don't remember the Strollaway Bar, I'm guessing that it was in the corner by The Press building & along from Warners. Warners is now branded as a Novotel.

People don't seem to be any more worldly wise (or maybe I just know the wrong people). Xenophobia grows quicker than GDP.

Plenty of ducks around the Avon. The unemployed haven't taken to killing them for food yet - at least I haven't  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

^you want some duck recipes  :Smile:

----------


## Cujo

Some years ago two Chinese were arrested for grabbing a swan from western springs in Auckland.

----------


## Ancient Future

> ^you want some duck recipes


I might need help with the slaughtering before I'm ready for cooking  :Tounge In Cheek:

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by Sir Wilson
> 
> 
> how much is the Thai massage ? 
> 
> bet its about $75 or something...
> 
> 
> I'll phone tomorrow & post the answer (it's 9.30pm here at the mo). I was guessing maybe closer to $100NZ


do this more often, more random asian chick pics.

----------


## grasshopper

Things might have changed since those pics were taken, after this morning's quake. 

Might have shaken up the Ole town a bit.

 :cmn:

----------

